# ogg converter



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

What's the best way to convert video for firefox/chrome support?

If it's free great, but I do need something quality.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmm, nada responses. No one does this?

I found an awesome online converter Online converter - convert video, images, audio and documents for free

I just did a smaller 20meg mp4 conversion for now, but I'd rather a good program with more options that doesn't involve upload/download, I want to do the finals from the sources which are many gigs in size.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

No idea about converting to ogg. Firefox and Chrome cannot play mp4 files? If they can, just use handbrake and your all set.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

no, no mp4 for them.

It would be nice if they did, 2 different files have to be available. mp4 file will play in both the flash version, and the alternate html5 version.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been looking for a decent piece of software to convert videos to ogg(and other). I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but "Total Video Converter" looks like it has one of the best feature sets, and it's 50% off in the Mac app store right now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

total fail on that one, it doesn't resize, and the export options are a joke.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

groovetube said:


> total fail on that one, it doesn't resize, and the export options are a joke.


I hate to say it, but have you tried a Flash video of some sort?

Firefox/Chrome not having H.264 support is pretty pathetic.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

John Clay said:


> I hate to say it, but have you tried a Flash video of some sort?
> 
> Firefox/Chrome not having H.264 support is pretty pathetic.


not an option. Major web project on my table for a worldwide brand, so I'm doing flash, with html5 video/jquery equivalents.

I think it's lame apple is shoving a royalty video format on the others as well. I would have thought with the drums beating about html5 it would be far easier than this. It seems in the IE world only 9 and up even supports html5 video.

The mountain of code added to support 3 different scenarios is brainless.

So far there is a decent converter tool made by miro to convert to webM. Perhaps adobe should man up and make their web video exporter more useable but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah, I think the better is the tool support webM output, just came cross this iFunia update: iFunia Video Converter for Mac Adds Support for Open WebM Video Format
Could get and try out.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Ran into this ... Firefogg - video and audio encoding for Firefox



> video and audio encoding for Firefox


While reading this...
How to Encode to WebM - Streaming Media Magazine


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks frank, I'll look at that link.

It seems like Sorensen squeeze is kinda the best commercial program in general. I'm super picky about being able to set parameters to get the best possible result for clients. But that's that insane perfectionism I struggle with


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

this works well for many of my uses.


----------



## tedc (Aug 3, 2011)

*Have you looked at command line tools?*

I tend to use ffmpeg for this sort of thing.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Frank, the next time I grace Ottawa with my presence I owe you a pint.

Thanks. Fireogg was perfect. ffmpeg is more time than I have, I installed it on my server, but honestly, I have little time to fool around with command line stuff.


----------

